# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Kad je vrijeme za izlazak iz AS:

## Anemona

Imamo AS 15-36 kg, još uvijek u nju stane visinom.
On ima 34 kg i visok je 143 cm.
Nitko od vršnjaka ne koristi AS već dugo.
Kad je visinska granica?

----------


## Kaae

Sto ne pise na sjedalici? Tu sve imaju propisanu maksimalnu tezinu i visinu, plus minimalnu tezinu i visinu za odredjene polozaje.

----------


## Anemona

Nisam primijetila. Pogledam.
Sad vidim da nisam napisala. To je booster s naslonom, ustvari je moje pitanje do kad može koristiti naslon?

----------


## Anemona

http://www.besafe.com.hr/index.php/h...zi-up-x3#start
Sad vidim da je do 135 cm.  :Rolling Eyes: 
Dakle definitivno ju je prerasao.  :Shock: 

Znači pitanje je: ona djeluje kao da mu nije premala, da li ju smije koristiti, ili moram maknuti naslon?

----------


## Peterlin

> http://www.besafe.com.hr/index.php/h...zi-up-x3#start
> Sad vidim da je do 135 cm. 
> Dakle definitivno ju je prerasao. 
> 
> Znači pitanje je: ona djeluje kao da mu nije premala, da li ju smije koristiti, ili moram maknuti naslon?


Koristiš dok mu paše, a onda makneš naslon. Tak smo mi napravili, samo maknuli naslone i djeca su se još vozila par sezona samo s boosterima. Guzice su stale, ali nasloni im nisu više trebali. Stariji je brzo to izbacio jer je bio jako visok, a mlađi se vozio sve dok mu je tako odgovaralo.

----------


## lukab

po zakonu u HR: mora se voziti u autosjedalici do 150cm visine, iznimno do 135cm ako mu putanja pojasa bez autosjedalice ide pravim putem (ne preko trbuha nego preko kukova, sredinom ramena ne preko vrata).
Ako nešto od toga ne štima neka se još vozi u autosjedalici... ima fore do 36kg...

----------


## vissnja

Anemona glavno pitanje je: da li mu sa naslonom pojas stoji pravilno. Da li je naslon tako izvučen da mu pojas izlazi u visini ramena ili malo iznad (onaj dijagonalni deo pojasa)? Ako je odgovor da i ako mu nije tesno u ramenima ja bih koristila sa naslonom.
Naslon, osim što je udobniji, pruža i zaštitu kod bočnih sudara i bolje ga je držati što duže.

----------


## Anemona

> Anemona glavno pitanje je: da li mu sa naslonom pojas stoji pravilno. Da li je naslon tako izvučen da mu pojas izlazi u visini ramena ili malo iznad (onaj dijagonalni deo pojasa)? Ako je odgovor da i ako mu nije tesno u ramenima ja bih koristila sa naslonom.
> Naslon, osim što je udobniji, pruža i zaštitu kod bočnih sudara i bolje ga je držati što duže.


Koliko ja vidim stoji pravilno.
To i mene muči, naviknuta sam da je u AS, ne bih htjela micati naslon, ako nije više štete, nego koristi.

----------


## spajalica

Anemona da li se uopce u Besafe sjedalici moze maknuti naslon?
BC je oko 140 cm. U subotu sam i ja zakljucila da mu je sad sjedalica, tj. naslon vec na kanp.

----------


## Anemona

spajalice, mislim da se može. Čini mi se da sam jednom pročitala.
Mada ako i ne može nema veze, na Roemer se može, budem na njoj maknula.

----------


## martinaP

Moj je iste visine s više kila, još uvijek koristi buster s naslonom. Ponekad bez naslona. Ako nema ništa ispod, pojas ga guti.

----------


## miha

> Moj je iste visine s više kila, još uvijek koristi buster s naslonom. Ponekad bez naslona. Ako nema ništa ispod, pojas ga guti.


Da ne otvaram novu temu. Zna li tko moze li se na roemer kidfixu maknuto naslon? Pokusavam, ali mi bas ne ide.
Naslon se da prevaliti unazad da sjedalica bude potpuno polegnuta (kao daska) pa mi se cini logicno da se da rastavit, ali ne znam kako.

inace, da odgovorim i na ovu temu - moj ima 10godina, 45kg i 147cm i na duzim relacijama jos se vozi u sjedalici s naslonom. Puno mu je udobnije tako...

----------


## spajalica

miha na tom pregibu imas jedan mali plasticni dio koji izvadis van. zbilja je mali. ako zelis posalji mi neki mail na koji ti mogu poslati sliku di je. sad mi se ne tarzi po netu.

----------


## larmama

> miha na tom pregibu imas jedan mali plasticni dio koji izvadis van. zbilja je mali. ako zelis posalji mi neki mail na koji ti mogu poslati sliku di je. sad mi se ne tarzi po netu.


mozes i meni poslati? Ja sam ju prije par mjeseci okretala i nisam skuzila da se moze skinuti naslon

----------


## Angie75

Sutra idemo na skijanje a uopće nisam proučila što s AS. Zna li tko:
1. Stariji ima 10 god i visok je 152 cm. Ako sam dobro pratila, on više ne mora u sjedalicu? I je li tako i u Austriji i Sloveniji?
2. Mlađi ima 8 god i 130 cm. Može li samo u booster bez naslona?

----------


## lukab

Naši zakoni su usklađeni sa onima u EU tako da sa te strane ne bi trebalo biti problema.
Sa starijim napravite ovaj test:
Neka sjedne s guzom do kraja sjedala, noge bi mu trebale biti u koljenima presavinute preko ruba sjedala, gornji dio pojasa mu mora prelaziti preko sredine ramena (ne preko vrata), donji nisko preko kukova (ne preko trbuha) i tako mora sjediti cijelim putem. Ako sve to štima onda je spreman za vožnju bez pomoćnog postolja.

Mlađeg probajte posjest u booster bez naslona, ako mu pojas pravilno prolazi preko tijela (ovako kako sam opisala kod starijeg) onda se može voziti i bez naslona. Iako - ako mu je i s naslonom dobro možda je bolje da na takav duži put ide s njim jer je udobnije ako zaspi ili nešto... 

I sretan put  :Smile:

----------


## Angie75

Hvala!

----------


## tajchi73

Ovak, klinac 11 g. ima cca 150 cm i više od 50 kg...i dalje se vozi u AS....ne buni se da ga žulja, ne traži da ju maknemo, sama ne vidim nikakav razlog da ga mičem iz nje posebno što mi odgovara da ima tu bočnu zaštitu za glavu, no sad mi neki bacili bubu u uho da bi se zbog prevelike težine ( ipak je skoro 20 kg iznad težine do koje je AS namjenjena...mislim da te kombinirane idu do 36 ili 37 kg ) u slučaju sudara  ona mogla raspasti te ga ozlijediti :/. Koliko god danas kopala nigdje nisam našla da bi težina bila razlog da se dijete makne iz AS tj. da bi kod sudara ta ista AS mogla napraviti štetu umjesto koristiti. Ima netko neka saznanja vezana uz to?

----------


## Diana72

Koje su autosjedalice napogodnije za stariji tip automobila (1991-1995)?
Koristim Neonato 9-18 za mlađe dijete, a  za starije buster. Mali uskoro više neće stati u  sjedalicu, po visini,  pa me zanima koju kupiti, a da je mogu pravilno pričvrstiti u auto.

----------


## lukab

ako je to ovaj mlađi koji još nema niti 3 godine onda bi se trebao još barem godinu dana voziti u nekoj sjedalici grupe 1 koja ima svojepojaseve, a ne u boosteru s naslonom. Premali je za pojas od auta, muskulatura mu nije zrela za to. Koliko ima kila?

A koja? Bilo koja koju možete pravilno pričvrstiti u auto. To se mora isprobati. Ionako morate u isprobavanje s djetetom da vidite koja bi mu iz te grupe bila dobra po visini, da izdrži još neko vrijeme (preporučam da probate kombinirane grupe 1/2/3 pa da vam kasnije bude booster).

----------


## tajchi73

*lukab* si vidla moje pitanje? znaš kaj o tome?

----------


## lukab

> *lukab* si vidla moje pitanje? znaš kaj o tome?


Oprosti, sad sam tek vidjela.

Da, sjedalica je testirana do 36kg i u principu ako dijete ima više kila onda nema garancije što se može dogoditi. Ja iskreno ne znam što bi se moglo dogoditi, ako hoćeš to saznati možeš pitati proizvođača. 
Postoje slučajevi kada dijete ima preko 36kg ali je nisko i nema drugog izbora nego voziti se u takvoj sjedalici - pojas bi mu inače išao nepravilnom putanjom i ozlijedio bi ga SIGURNO tijekom sudara. Dakle to je situacija u kojoj se bira manje zlo...
U ovoj tvojoj situaciji ja bi maknula sjedalicu. Napravi test za vožnju bez sjedalice: neka sjedne guzom skroz do kraja, koljena mu moraju ići preko ruba sjedala, pojas pravilnom putanjom (gornji dio preko sredine ramena, donji nisko preko kukova) i mora tako sjediti cijelim putem. Ako to sve funkcionira onda makni sjedalicu. 
Ili stvarno piši proizvođaču i pitaj ga za mišljenje.

----------


## Diana72

> ako je to ovaj mlađi koji još nema niti 3 godine onda bi se trebao još barem godinu dana voziti u nekoj sjedalici grupe 1 koja ima svojepojaseve, a ne u boosteru s naslonom. Premali je za pojas od auta, muskulatura mu nije zrela za to. Koliko ima kila?
> 
> A koja? Bilo koja koju možete pravilno pričvrstiti u auto. To se mora isprobati. Ionako morate u isprobavanje s djetetom da vidite koja bi mu iz te grupe bila dobra po visini, da izdrži još neko vrijeme (preporučam da probate kombinirane grupe 1/2/3 pa da vam kasnije bude booster).


Straija (7 godina) se vozi busteru, a mlađi je u sjedalici. Samo, imam dojam da mu je već tijesna, pa razmišljam o kupnji nove. Problem je i financijski , jer ne mogu si priuštiti ništa skuplje od 400- 500 kn.  I to mi je prilično. Ovu prvu autosjedalicu sam kupila sa novcem koji sam dobila od grada Rijeke.

----------


## lukab

zašto imaš dojam da mu je tijesna? koliko ima kila? 
gdje mu izlaze pojasevi kod ramena? (u razini ramena, malo ispod, malo iznad)
da li si izvadila jastuk ispod guze?
da li ga vežeš u jakni?

Dijete je preraslo sjedalicu grupe 1 kada: pojasevi izlaze ispod razine ramena a ne mogu se više podignuti, ima preko 18kg, sredina ušiju mu je prešla gornji rub sjedalice. Bilo koji od ovih uvjeta.
I naravno - ne vezati u jakni...

----------


## Diana72

Ovako napamet ne mogu točno tvrditi je li što od toga svega osim kilaže, za sad je ok,( sad ima 13,5 kg), ali imam dojam da mu je neudobno. Možda  umišljam, ali svejedno, voljela bih kupiti mu neku veću i udobniju, u kojoj se može voziti sve dok ne bude dovoljno velik za buster. Ne vozimo se često autom, više koristim javni prijevoz. 
U stvari , najveći mi je problem komplicirano vezivanje, jer kad sjedi u jakni, teško je pričvrstiti pojas, a mužu se stalno žuri i kad ga vozi sam , ne veže ga pravilno. Svađamo se često radi toga. To je jedan od razloga zbog kojeg također htjela kupiti veću i komotniju sjedalicu, sa jednostavnijim načinom kopčanja.

----------


## lukab

Ne smije se vezati u jakni jer ga tako ne možete dovoljno dobro stegnuti, pojas mu ne ide uz tijelo kako bi trebao i prilikom sudara može iskliznuti van ili ga pojas može ozlijediti. Skini mu jaknu, zaveži, stegni tako da je jedan prst između njega i pojasa (kod ključne kosti) i onda ga pokrij jaknom ili dekom. 
Nema jednostavnijeg načina kopčanja u ovoj grupi sjedalica... mora ga se skinuti i zavezati pravilno. To oduzima 20-30 sekundi koje mu mogu spasiti život. Probajte to usporediti sa vječnošću bez njega... ili ostatkom njegovog života kao invalida... mislim da je cijena mala...
Nećete problem riješiti većim sjedalicom,samo ćete baciti novce koje nemate. Provjerite ovo što sam napisala, da li je na neki od ovih načina prerastao sjedalicu. Ako nije, moj savjet je:skinuti jaknu, zavezati ga pravilno i voziti u postojećoj sjedalici dok ju skroz ne preraste i ne ispuni uvjete za booster s naslonom.

----------


## Diana72

> Ne smije se vezati u jakni jer ga tako ne možete dovoljno dobro stegnuti, pojas mu ne ide uz tijelo kako bi trebao i prilikom sudara može iskliznuti van ili ga pojas može ozlijediti. Skini mu jaknu, zaveži, stegni tako da je jedan prst između njega i pojasa (kod ključne kosti) i onda ga pokrij jaknom ili dekom. 
> Nema jednostavnijeg načina kopčanja u ovoj grupi sjedalica... mora ga se skinuti i zavezati pravilno. To oduzima 20-30 sekundi koje mu mogu spasiti život. Probajte to usporediti sa vječnošću bez njega... ili ostatkom njegovog života kao invalida... mislim da je cijena mala...
> Nećete problem riješiti većim sjedalicom,samo ćete baciti novce koje nemate. Provjerite ovo što sam napisala, da li je na neki od ovih načina prerastao sjedalicu. Ako nije, moj savjet je:skinuti jaknu, zavezati ga pravilno i voziti u postojećoj sjedalici dok ju skroz ne preraste i ne ispuni uvjete za booster s naslonom.


Probati ću tako. Hvala na savjetima.  :Smile:

----------


## tajchi73

lukab hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## nanimira

Pitanje - malena ima 19,7 kg a AS nam ide do 18. Visinom još nije prerasla, težinom je. U uputama proizvođača ne piše do koje visine ide-stavili su ograničenje na težinu,

Da ju prebacim ili ne?Mislim, svjesna sam da težina više ne ide nikako,al šta s visinom?

----------


## lukab

Ako je sjedalica regulative 44/04 onda ima samo ograničenje težine. Budući da je proizvođač testirao sjedalicu na težinu a ne na visinu onda je dijete ovu sjedalicu preraslo. Trebalo bi ga prebaciti u novu.
Ukoliko je dijete mlađe od 4 godine bilo bi dobro da se još vozi vezano u 5 točaka (pojasevima od sjedalice). To možete ako nađete sjedalicu koja do 25kg ima svoje pojaseve.
Ako je dijete starije onda može preći u booster s naslonom gdje će se dalje vezati pojasom od auta.

----------


## nanimira

Hvala  :Smile:

----------

